# Vote for SvenskaFlicka everyday!!!



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is the link to vote for SvenskaFlicka and she could win a bunch of fabric. Follow the link. http://www.fabrics-store.com/thestudio/index.php?r=photo/detailedPhoto&contest_id=4&id=407


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

thank you for the link - makes it easy to find! :kiss:

I voted - again! (You can vote every 24 hours)

Good luck to our SvenskaFlicka! Pass the word and show these historical seamstresses who the REAL winner ought to be!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You guys are all so awesome! :kiss:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> You guys are all so awesome! :kiss:


 we know 

and we are all secretly hoping you'll sew us an amazing historical costume that makes us look as adorable as you do! And a size 2.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Done.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have to wait until later in the day to vote again. You are still in the lead but someone is sneaking up on you! We need more votes for Kelsey!!!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I voted again! You're ahead by 21 votes now!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Voted!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have to wait until tomorrow. Up by 34 last I checked.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Voted, Good Luck Svenska!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

174 total votes as of this morning. I can't vote yet, later today.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

i VOTED AGAIN!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

me too


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Oooh SvenskaFlicka, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you've got this in the bag.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I need to wait awhile, but I voted yesterday and will vote daily !!! YOU GOT THIS !!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I do have this, but only if you guys keep voting for me every day! (Which you are. You are all wonderful. :grouphug: )


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I voted!!! Go Kelsey Go!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Voted for today!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I put in a shameless plug for Svenska on the sewing and quilting forum.  Every vote counts!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

223 votes this morning!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Yikes, another person is catching up. When does this contest end? I voted again!!

Nevermind, I found it. It ends May 2!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I voted again, too, but that other person is catching up! Ack!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

voted again!!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just voted again ..... for you!!!! Still 32 ahead of Nicole from AZ

Does this qualify us for a special discount on fibers & sock yarn?? hehehehhe

Nah ... I'd vote for you anyway!!!! 

You go girl!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do you have to leave a comment when you vote? Just wondering, I don't mind doing it, just curious.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Still in the lead : )


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

beautiful dress beautiful woman! I voted


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

No, you don't have to leave a comment. You can just click out of the box if you don't want to. I like reading them, though!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

270 votes this am !!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

OH NO!!! That other person is ahead by 12 votes!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

come on, everyone! Let's get in there and VOTE!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have 281 votes now, but Nicole from Arizona has pulled way ahead!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

keep clicking!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Noooooo!!!! VOTE, VOTE Nicole is ahead as of this morning by a goodly bit. Post this and the link around were ever you can to get votes for Kelsey.


Posting to bump this up and reporting the link so you don't have to scroll all the way to the top. 


http://www.fabrics-store.com/thestudio/index.php?r=photo/detailedPhoto&contest_id=4&id=407


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Voted again today!
You are at 310

the other one is at 326!

vote people!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I voted! I'm confident we can win this by May 2!! Notice I said "we"! :thumb:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That other one is still ahead by 5!!! Come on people!!!:bouncy:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I got my vote in, and now she's ahead by three! I am sure we can be ahead by quite a bit by the end of the day!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

voted for today!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I've got my husband voting as well, now. Wish I'd have thought of that sooner!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just voted again and broke the tie between Kelsey & Nichole!!

But watch out ... M.C. from Cedar Rapids, IA has come from no where & only behind by 36 ...

Time to pull ahead now!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HA ! I just made the the vote that made kelsey ahead !!! KEEP VOTING !!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just checked again and Nicole has pulled ahead by 1 335 v 334


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

if you are on facebook, please go to my facebook and "share" my plea for Kelsey! Enlist your friends and family to the cause, let them know they won't get spammed or anything, just sign up, vote and that is all we ask! 

https://www.facebook.com/susanand.stark#!/susanand.stark

this way we can spread the word and get her pushed past those others!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks WIHH!!!

I'm behind by 14 votes now! :sob: 

But I know you guys will bet my votes up!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have posted a link on a couple private forums I am on. They are small - just a few of us who keep up with each other via a private spot on the net - but every vote counts!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My sweet mama set up an email account so she could register and vote, too! 

Granny Annie says, "Kelsey just HAS to win!!!"


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hahahaha! Sons can be funny. 

"You want me to register for a fabric website....." 
"Why, yes. Yes I do."
"Are you going to make me sew things?"


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im voting for you everyday. She just had a sudden spike. Doesn't necessarily mean she can maintain it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Awwww... you guys are all so sweet! I am just blown away by how much you all are sharing my page and getting votes. Kasota, tell your mom I am just touched that she has signed up to vote for me too! -- Tell your son thanks too!

Every vote counts! You guys are awesome. :grouphug:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

voted for today!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been voting, too, but someone else has a bit of a lead...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I know...  And yesterday, we tried and tried to catch up, but every time I got a vote, they got one too! 

I'm only 38 votes behind right now, though!  I know I can catch up!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

voted again!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted again! I'll share on FB.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm late to the game (as usual) but voted this am..... Go Kelsey!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

We got our votes in just now. I finally signed into my facebook so I could plug it, too!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

voted again yesterday, and just now today (boy, are they strict about that 'once a day'--as in once per 24 hours--thing!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So I have several different email Addie's, most I never use. Could I register under those and vote :teehee:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Probably. :teehee:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Popping the link back on the last page to make voting easier!

http://www.fabrics-store.com/thestudio/index.php?r=photo/detailedPhoto&contest_id=4&id=407

We are closing the gap! Keep voting!!!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> So I have several different email Addie's, most I never use. Could I register under those and vote :teehee:


As long as you can reply to the sign-up notification, this should work.

Also, I put a reminder on my daily meeting schedule to vote every morning at 9 AM.

Peg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh no, Nichole is a hundred votes ahead :teehee: Vote people vote, vet everyone you know to vote. Gotta vote EVERY day!!!!!!

Kasota I couldn't get your link to work so I'm posting it again here. http://www.fabrics-store.com/thestudio/index.php?r=photo/detailedPhoto&contest_id=4&id=407


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Rats! That other person is 100 votes ahead! :sob:

(I also fixed the link)


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Maybe a general shout out to everyone on HT?
Let's be real, a lot of them never look in here.......:shrug:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I can't vote again yet, but I definitely think we should post it to the main forum...maybe Countryside Families?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

This is just distressing to be so far behind. Just imagine how far behind I would be if you guys weren't voting for me!

Just keep voting and getting the word out! I appreciate this so much you guys!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

DO IT! Somebody that posts up there -do it!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, I just created a thread for her! http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/general-homesteading-forums/countryside-families/514052-please-vote-our-svenskaflicka.html

Hopefully people will help out!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Just voted again 615 to 525......could close that gap in nothing flat!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Make that 527!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Just voted again! #546!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am 130 votes behind this morning...


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

That other woman must have a super-human amount of friends is all I know. Seriously, where in the heck is she drumming up that kind of support?? I had to go check her costume out...I thought maybe she was mostly naked or something (I so don't mean that to sound catty, but I guess it kinda does anyways).


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Added 3 more of my email adresses ... That's 4 votes daily!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Taylor, she's in the SCA, which is a big group of people who do medieval things together. Since those costumes are for their local King and Queen or some-such, the people in the shiny hats are probably telling everyone in their "kingdom" to vote for her-- and because it's the SCA, everyone is.

Come to think of it, I should ask my local SCA people to vote for me. I play with them sometimes!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

voting and sharing on FB!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Just voted 653-747 keep voting gals & guys!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka she can have her SCA where is your Sons of Norway? You just have to win this thing.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

My chapter of Sons of Norway is voting... I'll maybe ask another chapter or two...


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Do you have a email list that you've kept of people who have purchased things from you in the past? Send out an email to get them to vote for you!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

No, I don't have an e-mail list. I should though!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

P.S. Anytime I see one of you guys' comments on my page for the contest, it makes me smile. You all are so great. :grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Enlist ALL the chapters of the Sons of Norway.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

We are closing the gap! We can do this!!!!!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Aaagghh! Got busy at work and almost forgot to vote.....885 to 805 .......getting closer!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

One of my friends at work voted for you today and she said she will vote everyday until the contest is over.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's the link again http://www.fabrics-store.com/thestudio/index.php?r=photo/detailedPhoto&contest_id=4&id=407

Go Vote!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Vote #915


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Keep voting! It seems those other people are always running 90-100 votes ahead. 

I keep wracking my brain trying to figure out how to find 100 people to vote.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MC is pulling close again .... I'm getting my 4 votes in every day


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just don't even know what Nicole is doing to get that many votes...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Contacting her 'kingdom' of folks with multiple email addresses to vote daily.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm in third now... and still about a hundred votes behind first place. :hohum:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

you have my 3 for today !!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I just don't even know what Nicole is doing to get that many votes...


I wonder if there's some sort of trick with clearing cookies? I don't see how there could be a trick though, unless she's created a bazillion email addresses!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Twenty-Five friends with 4 email accounts that vote daily BOOM


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, this morning she's only 60 votes ahead! 

I'm gaining! But I'm in third now, because M.C. has suddenly surged ahead!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't give up!!!!  

There's gotta be a way to get this done!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I know there has to be a way, but I'm getting mightily discouraged.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Twenty-Five friends with 4 email accounts that vote daily BOOM


there are two in the picture to- so - 25 friends with 4 email accounts- each - boom-


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Just put in vote # 1400.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

So- what happened with the contest? I saw a comment on the website that someone said there was cheating?
Who won? it doesn't show anyone won


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It's been "In review" for days now. I suspected the people ahead of me were cheating, but I dunno... 

I'll let you all know what happens, one way or another, as soon as I know.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

either way- your outfit and your picture was THE best- in my opinion- you are adorable and I LOVED that outfit- I would wear it - like actually wear it-


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Whoa! In review?! I'm crossing my fingers our honest efforts in voting for you will come through and you'll win!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Long story short: I didn't win. I think there was cheating going on, but there's no way to prove it. Maybe next year.
Thanks so much to all of you for voting for me and rallying the voters on my behalf. It really means a lot to me.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Long story short: I didn't win. I think there was cheating going on, but there's no way to prove it. Maybe next year.
> Thanks so much to all of you for voting for me and rallying the voters on my behalf. It really means a lot to me.


Yours was the best pic and outfit in my opinion! :thumb:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

SvenskaFlika what was you end vote count? I suppose you can at least be assured that every one of those was an honest vote counted.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It was something over 1,500. That is a tremendous amount.


----------

